# Animal stak or m-stak



## HERNICKLESS (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey guys um 20 :! I just finished my animal m-stak cycle :!     
Which is non-hormonal 

 now i brought animal m-stak
which is complete anabolic hormone :!

And i heard anabolic hormone block ur catabolic 

so sud i take stak :! 
Or i sud buy m-stak :!
Which one's good for me :!


----------



## Hubauer (Dec 3, 2011)

None of them contain anabolic hormones, just an assortment of vitamins. I haven't tried them, but I seriously doubt that 3 weeks of vitamins could get you jacked.

Spend the money on steak.


----------



## HERNICKLESS (Dec 4, 2011)

Animal stak is a complete anabolic hormones whereas m-stak is. A non-hormonal : 

And I had read n animalpak website that if ur 25 +  u sud take stak 
Over agex

Soo much hornones _ bad 4 ur health


----------



## cschaaf (Dec 6, 2011)

why can't people type whole words out? is this spam? or just an idiot?

I have no idea what you are saying, other than calling vitamins anabolic


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 6, 2011)

its fucking PISS! NONE OF THEM HAVE ANY HORMONES IN THEM! Look on the back of the can and call Animals #. Theyll tell you straight up. 
Plus you gotta take 30 pills a day for nothing but water weight. I fell for it. Ill admit it. dont bother. 

Get IML Ultra Male Rx. It has no hormones and That shit works. 


No jive


----------

